# A real diamond near Orlando Fl.



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Great story and interesting review-thanks. Also, jealously await pictures of your wood gloat. LOL


----------



## Sawdustmaker115 (Sep 8, 2013)

I plan on heading down to Florida some time soon, Orlando is just a skip and a jump from the house down there, so i will check this place out when i get down there. Thanks for the info/review!!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

All the good stuff is on the other side of the country 

We spent our honey moon at Disney world orlando many years ago. It was fun.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Mark that is a great story and a super find for you. It is sure nice to find people who appreciate the value of tre for it wood it provides and keeping it from being wasted. I know in Arizona where we spend the winter if a nice tree like a mesquite makes it to the landfill, you cannot take any of the wood out no matter how great a tree it might be. 
Down in Casa Grande, Az I have found a place called Dead Tree Salvage run by a super guy named John Goodwin and I put out a blog on him for his pistachio wood!

Like you, when we just took a trip fishing in Michigan upper peninsula, I found a saw mill in Rudyard where I picked up 5 10 ft long boards and had to bring them back in the boat. 3 were curly maple and 2 were birdseye maple. I cannot find that around here and he cannot find walnut up there!!

If I ever get to Orlando, I will look up the Old General Store.. Thanks so much for this post!!!!!!!!!!!....Cheers, Jim


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy,

We are on the way home and stopped at a Waffle House for breakfast. Good to see you all chiming in.

John, I don't know if I can gloat much. However, I am one seriously happy camper. 

Anthony, can you believe it was a high point of the trip?

Uh oh - time to eat.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Lan, I'm sorry brother. I know the feeling. I can't quite run off to the lumber yard in Geneva Florida at a bit over 1100 miles either.

Jim, thanks for the great story yerself! Bob didn't say anything about going to the landfills. I think I misstated. I believe he claims the lumber before it makes it to the landfills. 
At one time, he used to pull uprooted trees out of the rivers. Since those cypress trees are rather desirable, the permit is 6000 ayear. He doesn't do that anymore. He did sell me a river-recovered board. It is simultaneously the least attractive and most expensive board I bought. Personally, I like the thought of where the board has been and the history. The history will be the main feature of r/r cypress in the projects I use it on.


----------



## Jbower500 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well guess what I have purchase from Bob and do so regularly. Yea it is tough living here in Florida but oh the rewards. Bob and his son are both very good woodmasters. I trust him completely. Surprising that someone not from this are would find the Olde General Store in Geneva


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy J,

Thanks for the vote of confidence. Please thank Bob for me on your next visit.

I lucked out by searching the Web when I was in Florida. I believe I'll do that for every trip I make. In fact, it probably wouldn't hurt to search for millls along any route I travel. Oh man now I'm getting a hair brained idea to make a 3000 mile round trip to stop by mills all over the place. Now I'm getting a little insane. I'll end it there.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks like next we head down I will have to take the truck. Thanks for the tip.

CtL


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great end of trip, checked out the website, very impressive


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds like a GREAT Find!

... yep… it's all on the Right side of the Country… nothing, apparently, on the Left side!


----------



## FloridaLumberJock (Mar 2, 2015)

I equally found Florida Lumber to be a nice yard to check out if your in the Miami or South Florida area. They have a really nice yard, sell all sorts of high quality lumber and plywood too. Google Even visited Florida Lumber yard with this virtual tour.

Enjoy!


----------

